# Looking for a complete raw diet help please!



## PTeezy (Sep 6, 2011)

My dog hotcher will be 14 week old this week and he just started a raw diet from bravo. 

Could anyone recommend me another brand new that comes close to bravo as in term of a "complete raw diet" cause shipping online is quite expensive and driving 1 hour away to get bravo is quite time consuming to drive and gas guzzling as well. 

What about "Oma's Pride?" complete raw diet? I just see for example "chicken&veggie" mix

What about "Primal?" complete raw diet? I see the price difference between all of those brand and this one seems to be the most expensive. Also I see they are hormone, antibiotics, and steroid free as well. 

What about "blue Ridge beef" tripe? Anybody could recommend that to serve green beef tripe?

Any help or suggestions would be awesome please! Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Where are you located? In Michigan we have a couple of local suppliers so there might be one in your area too.


----------



## PTeezy (Sep 6, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Where are you located? In Michigan we have a couple of local suppliers so there might be one in your area too.


Sorry I'm from Montgomery Alabama


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

PT, I'm in Prattville and I order all my raw once a month from Wholesome Hound in Dothan. They deliver one Saturday a month to East Chase. You can find out more on the Yahoo raw group: centralalabamarawfeeders-co-op : centralalabamarawfeedersco-op

Here's their site as well: The Wholesome Hound!, The Health Food Store For Pets!

The prices are pretty competative for bulk prices. The next delivery should be Sept. 24. Let me know if you need any more help.


----------



## PTeezy (Sep 6, 2011)

aubie said:


> PT, I'm in Prattville and I order all my raw once a month from Wholesome Hound in Dothan. They deliver one Saturday a month to East Chase. You can find out more on the Yahoo raw group: centralalabamarawfeeders-co-op : centralalabamarawfeedersco-op
> 
> Here's their site as well: The Wholesome Hound!, The Health Food Store For Pets!
> 
> The prices are pretty competative for bulk prices. The next delivery should be Sept. 24. Let me know if you need any more help.


I just made my first post! Thanks!

BTW roll tide!


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I get ground green tripe for my dog at mypetcarnivore.com. Small business based out of Indianapolis, they seem to have very good prices. They drive loops around the Midwest every so often to deliver orders. It's only an extra $10 I think for them to deliver like that, which is WAY cheaper than next-day or 2-day UPS, and they will be frozen that way. They are pretty nice people, from first impressions. They have other stuff too, even pre-made raw mixes. I like to DIY the raw diet though so I don't get those.

ETA: Oops. Missed you saying you were from Alabama, heh. They do ship that far but at that point shipping costs are prohibitive unless you are pooling together with a bunch of raw feeders and ordering bulk.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Good thread. I had the same questions and now I know where to look. I've been doing the raw chubs from Nature's Variety but I think it's becoming bland for Titon. Am looking into other options and the information here is good stuff.


----------



## PTeezy (Sep 6, 2011)

TitonsDad said:


> Good thread. I had the same questions and now I know where to look. I've been doing the raw chubs from Nature's Variety but I think it's becoming bland for Titon. Am looking into other options and the information here is good stuff.


Yes it is!

Dont get me wrong i would feed hotch "bravo" all day he devours is like candy only if I could find a cheap shipping source but why the **** would i pay $30 shipping for a $11 2lbs chub for 2nd day air? for example you know? and they dont ship it right away when the order is placed Hopefully i could find a different complete raw diet but for a reasonable price.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

PTeezy said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> Dont get me wrong i would feed hotch "bravo" all day he devours is like candy only if I could find a cheap shipping source but why the **** would i pay $30 shipping for a $11 2lbs chub for 2nd day air? for example you know? and they dont ship it right away when the order is placed Hopefully i could find a different complete raw diet but for a reasonable price.


A *vast* majority of what I feed my dog is from local butchers and Wal-Mart. The next time I need to restock the only thing I will be getting from wal-mart are the bags of chicken leg quarters and *maybe* the platters of separated parts, just to get more variety of the chicken in than ONLY the legs. Keeps things more interesting for him.

More and more of what I get is from the butcher shop because it's either cheaper, or a little bit more expensive and of vastly higher quality. Check out local places in your area. Organs especially are very, very cheap, at least around local butchers here.


----------



## PTeezy (Sep 6, 2011)

Draugr said:


> A *vast* majority of what I feed my dog is from local butchers and Wal-Mart. The next time I need to restock the only thing I will be getting from wal-mart are the bags of chicken leg quarters and *maybe* the platters of separated parts, just to get more variety of the chicken in than ONLY the legs. Keeps things more interesting for him.
> 
> More and more of what I get is from the butcher shop because it's either cheaper, or a little bit more expensive and of vastly higher quality. Check out local places in your area. Organs especially are very, very cheap, at least around local butchers here.


I prefer mine pre-mix I would get tired of making my own easily.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I tried the pre-made for a very short period. It's convienent, yes, but not worth the price. Plus, my dogs love bones and its great for keeping their teeth sparkling. I get double/triple the meat by going through my butcher and the commisary and a local meat vendor. I get 40lbs of chicken backs and 40 lbs of chicken necks for $28 from my local meat vendor. That's 80 lbs of meat for $28! I buy in bulk, then weigh and bag everything up in sandwich bags for the whole month. Then pull one bag out for feeding each day. Takes me roughly 5-10 minutes to prepare meals for 4 dogs each day.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I would LOVE LOVE to do the make at home raw meals for him but I have ZERO patience and always think I am giving the wrong thing or not doing portions right. My safety net is the pre-made stuff. I would love it if I could find a "recipe" if you will that I can just follow along and bag it up for a meal a day. 

I would love to save money and buy everything in bulk. I just would like to make sure that I'm feeding him enough for his Czech energy. I don't want to gain or lose any weight on him. I fought digestive issues for months and finally got it stabilized with TOTW kibble in the mornings and and raw in the evenings. Previously, I had him on all raw when he was a puppy and his development was outstanding. I had to switch to kibble (TOTW) due to job loss and a new location/job I can now afford to go back to full raw. I'm starting with a kibble/raw diet right now and will transiition to full raw again. 

I remember one time I got a big huge Costco bag full of drumsticks and was stoked and started feeding them to Titon. That was a royal mess being uneducated at the time and well, yeah...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Lakl...I think the pre-mades are great for the smaller breeds that have a harder time with bones. A GSD loves to crunch bones, and the chub grinds, IMO are way too expensive to feed 2# a day. 
Do it yourself is easy after you get in the groove. And I prefer to control exactly what my dogs ingest.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

No problem PT! Anna at Wholesome Hound is wonderful to work with! The prices are good and it keeps my freezer full. The only mixes I order are BlueRidge and Primal (just to get some lamb, sardine, etc mixed in their diet). 

Full DIY raw isn't that difficult. If you need any pointers just let me know. Maybe I'll see you at the next delivery! 

WAR EAGLE!!!


----------

